# Steinfolie selbermachen?



## Nico O (15. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community, 
da mein selbstgebauter Wasserfall und gleichzeitig kleiner bachlauf durch den kalten Winter kaputt(undicht) ist ,habe ich mir vorgenommen ihn mit Kieselstein Folie fertig zu machen ,doch die Preise für alleine 2x2 Meter liegen fast bei 40€. Das ist für einen Schüler viel Geld für einfach mal so. Nun hier meine Frage:
Kann ich diese Folie irgendwie selbst herstellen und wenn ja dann wie?

MfG Nicolas


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Du könntest den Bachlauf auch so machen, das Du diesen ein wenig tiefer buddelst, Folie reinlegst (Kapillarsperre beachten ) und dann mit größeren Steinen aufbaust?
Das Problem mit dem Kleben ist, dass nicht jeder Kleber dafür geeignet ist (Zutaten  etc.) und andere relativ teuer sind.


----------



## Nico O (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hey Markus,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort . Das Problem ist das der Wasserfall/Lauf schon seit Jahren steht. Er ist aus Beton und Steinen und ist desshalb undicht geworden. Auch wenn eine Folie bereits drunter ist ,geht viel Wasser verloren sobald ich in ´aktiviere´. Desshalb wollte ich es einfach nur schöner machen und gleichzeitig Reparieren ,da ich ihn ein wenig zum Filtern nutzen möchte. 
Hier sind ein paar Bildern ,sie sagen mehr wie 1000Worte


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Ich weiß nicht wo die Risse sind, aber wenn man sie sieht, vielleicht hilft Silikon in den rissen. was meinen die Rrofis dazu?
Zum Thema: Wie willst du die Steinfolie einbauen? Einfach über die Steine? Wo ist der Einlauf von Bach?


----------



## engelchen1010 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hi,

ich habe mir meinen Bachlauf selbst gemacht mit kleinen Steinen da mir die Folie auch zu teuer war. In meiner Gallerie müsste ein Bild drinnen sein. Habe es so gemacht :

Ein Loch in die erde gebuddelt mit einer Plastiktüte abgedeckt. Dann habe ich Zementmörtel genommen und drauf gemacht. Dann die Teichfolie rauf und dann links und rechts um den mörtel rum und dann am rand noch ne Schicht mörtel auf die Folie und dann den Kies. Hält jetzt schon 3 Jahre und ich nehme den Wasserfall im Winter nicht rein.


----------



## Nico O (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Ne leider sehe ich die Risse nicht und ein durchlauf Silikon gab es schon. Es scheint aber nichts zu nützen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Deswegen wollte ich nun zur Folie greifen.


----------



## BerndD (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hallo Nicolas!
Nimm dir aus dem Fachhandel oder vieleicht auch Baumarkt 2 Komponentigen Gießharz und überstreich deinen Bachlauf damit.Wenn Risse da sind, setzt er sich rein und dichtet es ab. Vorher aber gut reinigen mit Dampfstrahlgerät. und trocken soll der Untergrund sein.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hi Nicolas,
wieviel Wasser geht denn pro Tag verloren?
Eine gewisse Verdunstung wegen der Oberfläche ist normal.


----------



## rease (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hey Nicolas,

wieso unbedingt Steinfolie ?!

Modellier dir doch deinen Bachlauf mit normaler Folie, sammle dir Steine auf dem Feld oder kauf dir Kiesel (Autoanhänger für etwa 15 €) und fülle deinen Bachlauf damit auf, gleichzeitig hast du Substrat zum bepflanzen deines Bachlaufes... Die Steinfolie ist zudem nicht gerade die optimale lösung für einen Bachlauf, mit der Zeit lösen sich die Steinchen und du hast unschöne kahle Flecken, zudem finde ich die Steinfolie unnatürlich, unschön und unverschämt teuer 

Mfg Martin


----------



## rease (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hätte mir die Bilder vielleicht mal eher anschauen sollen 

ich würde es mit Beton glätten und nicht ganz so Steil gestalten, hast leider nach hinten zu kein platz mehr...

Folie rein, Kiesel drauf und bepflanzen... Eventuell ist der Übergang zum Teich undicht ?!

Hatte das selbe Problem, lass jetzt generell nichts mehr auf Beton laufen, sondern nur noch auf Folie, nach meheren Wintern wird "normaler" Beton mit sicherheit undicht...


----------



## Pammler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*



BerndD schrieb:


> Nimm dir aus dem Fachhandel oder vieleicht auch Baumarkt 2 Komponentigen Gießharz und überstreich deinen Bachlauf damit.



Ich glaube dann kann er gleich Steinfolie für 40€ nehmen denn 2k Gießharz ist sicher nicht billig bei der Menge.

Probier doch erstmal mit ner Alten Folienverpackung ob dann dein Bachlauf dicht ist. Leg die einfach mal so darüber, wie du es mit der Steinfolie machen würdest. Wenn dann alles dicht ist OK, wenn nicht ist vielleicht der Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Auslass undicht. hast da schonmal geschaut?


----------



## Nico O (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Guten Tag und schon einmal und vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Wenn ich den Wasserfall/Bachlauf aktiviere gehen so im Laufe des Tages ca 3-10cm verloren und ich muss dabei erwähnen ,dass ich ihn auf sehr schwach eingestellt hatte. Das Problem mit dem Hochdruckreiniger wäre leider das dort sehr wenig Platz ist und ich den Teich und alles drumherum sehr gut verschließen müsste. Ansonsten wird das eine lustige Sauerei, da der Beton auch schon leicht bröselt. Deshalb wollte ich nur die Folie drüber legen und ordentlich gestalten, da auch zu wenig Wasser für Pflanzen etc. durch und drüber fließen würde. Die Fläche ist einfach zu breit und flach .
Große Bilder könnt ihr auch in meinem Album anschauen


----------



## MadDog (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Hallo Nico,
ich habe mir deine Bilder gründlich angesehen und über dein Problem nachgedacht. Meines Erachtens hast du folgende Möglichkeiten.
Du kannst dir Teichfolie besorgen, die mit Kleber einpinseln und Sand oder ganz feinen Kies (Aquariumkies) darüber streuen. Dann hast du eine Art von Steinfolie.
Eine andere Alternative wäre, du reißt deinen alten Wasserfall ab und formst Treppenstufen. Dann legst du die Folie darauf und bedeckst das ganze mit groben Kies (8-16 oder 16-32 mm).
Eine weitere Alternative wäre ebenfalls alles abzureißen und die Treppenstufen zu formen. Dann kannst du Bruchsteine zum verkleiden von den einzelnen Stufen nehmen. (In Dortmund gibt es einen Steinbruch, da bekommst du einen Pkw voll Bruchsteine für 10,- €).
Welche Alternative dir am besten zusagt mußt du selbst entscheiden.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## katja (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

hab mir gerade deine bilder angeschaut und bin in deinem profil darüber gestolpert:

Goldfische
Bitterlinge
__ Schlammschnecken
__ Muscheln

das alles hast du bitte nicht in der 200 l-pfütze? :shock


----------



## Nico O (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinfolie selbermachen?*

Vielen Dank MadDog aber ich entscheide mich Wahrscheinlich für die erste Möglichkeit . Habe mir jetzt auch einmal alles gut durchdacht und  mir einen Plan erstellt ,wie ich das alle machen werde.

Und katja das sind 2Bitterlinge die mit 2 __ Muscheln leben und 3kleine Goldfische. Die __ Schlammschnecken sind mit 4 Stück auch kein großes Hindernis. Die Wasserwerte werden regelmäßig überprüft und es ist alles in Ordnung. das einzige Problem was ich bis jetzt hatte war die Gesammthärte, den ich aber wieder in den Griff bekommen habe  .

Nun ja ohne vom Thema jetzt abzuweichen ,vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und ich werde mir einiges davon annehmen


----------

